# $10 HD Fee



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

I know some of you guys have done it but how do I get Direct TV to credit my HD fee every month. Tjhey did it for me for 6 months but when I just called back to get it again some nasty female really gave me a hard time and said no way. I signed a contract, anybody?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If you sign up for auto-pay, they will give you HD "free" for 24 months ($10 charge for HD Access and $10 credit on each month's bill).


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

I already have auto pay and have been a customer for 7 years.


----------



## jcamp (Jun 27, 2006)

jcamp said:


> I already have auto pay and have been a customer for 7 years.


Just called back and spoke to retention and GOT IT !!!!!!


----------



## MI_SAT (Jul 21, 2004)

jcamp said:


> Just called back and spoke to retention and GOT IT !!!!!!


Honestly, now, *why* do you deserve something for nothing?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MI_SAT said:


> Honestly, now, *why* do you deserve something for nothing?


How is he getting something for nothing? DirecTV has an on-going promo/policy right now that if you use AutoPay you get the HD fee credited back to your account. The OP was trying to find out how to do that. He apparently had a credit before, but not the true HD credit promo as that is for 24 months.

- Merg


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

MI_SAT said:


> Honestly, now, *why* do you deserve something for nothing?


cant really say something for nothing...
Something=Hd access for free($10 credit)
Cost of that something= enroll in auto billing.

while I just felt like being a pain for a second its actually very true. You only get it if you do that. Something for nothing would be calling in to get a discount on your bill just because you feel like asking for one.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Does anyone think that in the next two years that fee will essentially be eliminated by price structure changes?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> Does anyone think that in the next two years that fee will essentially be eliminated by price structure changes?


+1

My belief as to why the promo is only for 2 years. If they haven't worked out the new price structure, I think they will just allow you to extend the promo.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I believe that HD service will be an included fee in the next 2 years. Rolled into some programming package.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I believe that HD service will be an included fee in the next 2 years. Rolled into some programming package.


Maybe not. The DVR fee was rolled into the "PLUS DVR" package (which I still have) but last March this package was eliminated. The DVR fee also used to be included in Premier but no longer. Now, the DVR fee is a standalone fee no matter what (current) package you have.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Maybe not. The DVR fee was rolled into the "PLUS DVR" package (which I still have) but last March this package was eliminated. The DVR fee also used to be included in Premier but no longer. *Now, the DVR fee is a standalone fee no matter what (current) package you have.*


Not if you have the lifetime DVR fee from Tivo days.


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

My feeling is that DirecTV was taken by surprise with Dish's "Free HD For Life" promotion and the two year deal was just a stop-gap measure until they decided on a more permanent arrangement. 

My guess they they will rework the packages and HD will become the standard. One way or another, I can't see them charging for HD again after giving it away for two years.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Not if you have the lifetime DVR fee from Tivo days.


Which subscribers report having to constantly fight to keep if they make any changes of any kind to their account.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

markfp said:


> My guess they they will rework the packages and HD will become the standard. One way or another, I can't see them charging for HD again after giving it away for two years.


I disagree. The only subscribers who got the "24 months of free HD" had to call in and pretty much demand it and know about it in advance. I would suspect that 90%+ of the existing DirecTV HD customers are paying the $10 completely unaware that they could save $120/year with a simple phone call.

Remember, a very small number (relatively speaking) of DirecTV customers log in to this messaging system or follow other online blogs about DirecTV.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Which subscribers report having to constantly fight to keep if they make any changes of any kind to their account.


No...that's grandfather packages. Lifetime DVR is different...I've changed packages, added/dropped stuff, etc both online & with CSRs without any issues.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> I disagree. The only subscribers who got the "24 months of free HD" had to call in and pretty much demand it and know about it in advance. I would suspect that 90%+ of the existing DirecTV HD customers are paying the $10 completely unaware that they could save $120/year with a simple phone call.
> 
> Remember, a very small number (relatively speaking) of DirecTV customers log in to this messaging system or follow other online blogs about DirecTV.


It wasn't an internet/blog deal...it was advertised, as well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Not if you have the lifetime DVR fee from Tivo days.


Troll! 

- Merg


----------



## sko58 (Mar 31, 2008)

MattScahum said:


> cant really say something for nothing...
> Something=Hd access for free($10 credit)
> Cost of that something= enroll in auto billing.
> 
> while I just felt like being a pain for a second its actually very true. You only get it if you do that. Something for nothing would be calling in to get a discount on your bill just because you feel like asking for one.


I couldn't disagree more with the last sentence of your comment. If I feel like calling in to ask for a discount, I'll do it. If they (DirecTV) feel like it's a fair request - and they value my continued loyalty/business - they may very well agree to it. That's up to them. However, that's not getting something for nothing. THEY are getting my continued business and I'M getting a discount. It's mutually beneficial or they wouldn't do it.

You seriously want me - or anyone else - to believe you'd say "no" if they offered you - say - 6 free months of service the next time you called in just to ask a question about your account?! You'd really say "Nah - that's ok. I don't want something for nothing."?!?!

Give me a break...


----------



## vfr781rider (Jan 14, 2007)

Why would I not want to call and ask for a discount? They are more than happy to give one. Sirius/XM and Comcast play the same game. One call and you get a better rate or no call and you pay full price. I don't mind making the call


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

I signed up for auto pay then called for the $10 HD discount but they said they cannot apply it because I'm already getting programming credits. The rep said I have to wait until the existing programming credits expire then they can apply the $10 discount. In the meantime I cancelled auto pay.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

scott0702 said:


> I signed up for auto pay then called for the $10 HD discount but they said they cannot apply it because I'm already getting programming credits. The rep said I have to wait until the existing programming credits expire then they can apply the $10 discount. In the meantime I cancelled auto pay.


That's not true. The programming credits have nothing to do with the HD Fee credit. Call back up and speak to another CSR.

- Merg


----------



## Lodi25 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just got it without even having to sign up for auto pay!  Been with DirecTV for over 10 years, not sure if that matters or not?


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That's not true. The programming credits have nothing to do with the HD Fee credit. Call back up and speak to another CSR.
> 
> - Merg


I don't think that is true either. One should have nothing to do with the other. I called again and they said the same thing. They probably don't want to give me all the discounts at one time. I guess the next step is to call and speak to a supervisor.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I have multiple programming discounts and still have the HD credit.

- Merg


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

signed up for autopay about 2 months ago. didn't get crap in return.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Merg said:


> How is he getting something for nothing?


The poster did not meet the terms of the promotion yet received the benefits. That constitutes something for nothing.


----------



## juventuz (Oct 15, 2007)

I downgraded to the Family package plus the Sports Pack and HD access back in October. Tried to get the $10 discount by enrolling in Auto Pay, they said I can't get it because I'm on the Family package.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

harsh said:


> The Merg said:
> 
> 
> > How is he getting something for nothing?
> ...


Ummm... No... The OP stated he had AutoPay and had received a credit for HD for 6 months and not the 24 months like the DirecTV promo was advertised as. He was trying to get the full 24 month promo and the CSR he spoke to was not letting him get even though he met the requirement of having AutoPay.

And he is getting something for something. DirecTV requires you to have AutoPay (hence they have an automatic revenue stream) and the OP gets a credit.

Next time, read my entire post instead of just the first sentence as I explained it fully there as well.


The Merg said:


> How is he getting something for nothing? DirecTV has an on-going promo/policy right now that if you use AutoPay you get the HD fee credited back to your account. The OP was trying to find out how to do that. He apparently had a credit before, but not the true HD credit promo as that is for 24 months.


- Merg


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I have multiple programming discounts and still have the HD credit.
> 
> - Merg


Ditto. But when I called, the CSR said "no". I suggested they check with someone else. They did and they then gave me the $10/month credit.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just the other day as we're visiting my parents, I tried to get the change made on their account, as they already have autopay. The second time I called and finally got through to someone), they said that it was too close to when my parents got a rebate. According to them the required year expires in 2 weeks, so was going to call back then. The guy seemed knowledgeable though was really trying to press me into getting my parents DVR on the Internet. I had to tell him several times "No, I really don't think they care about YouTube on their TV."


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Just the other day as we're visiting my parents, I tried to get the change made on their account, as they already have autopay. The second time I called and finally got through to someone), they said that it was too close to when my parents got a rebate. According to them the required year expires in 2 weeks, so was going to call back then. The guy seemed knowledgeable though was really trying to press me into getting my parents DVR on the Internet. I had to tell him several times "No, I really don't think they care about YouTube on their TV."


There is alot more then just youtube with the internet like TV apps , VOD lots of free stuff + even more if you have HBO / MAX / SHOW / STARS.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

JoeTheDragon said:


> There is alot more then just youtube with the internet like TV apps , VOD lots of free stuff + even more if you have HBO / MAX / SHOW / STARS.


Sure there is. But oddly enough, the rep concentrated on YouTube, passing mention of VOD.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Just called, and got the $10 credit for 24 months too. Not sure why I didnt do it sooner...


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

something for nothing, thats why our bill goes up every year, people playing the system. bet you sit in the front pew every sunday too. sure your going to say it's not cheating but thats exactly what it is.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

rkr0923 said:


> something for nothing, thats why our bill goes up every year, people playing the system. bet you sit in the front pew every sunday too. sure your going to say it's not cheating but thats exactly what it is.


Whats up with you, dude. It's a program open to any current customers on auto bill-pay. But....YOU have to ask for it.

On Edit: Nevermind. A quick review of the majority of your prior posts all look pretty negative. Maybe just lighten-up a bit?


----------



## MI_SAT (Jul 21, 2004)

rkr0923 said:


> something for nothing, thats why our bill goes up every year, people playing the system. bet you sit in the front pew every sunday too. sure your going to say it's not cheating but thats exactly what it is.


:kickbutt: :lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

rkr0923 said:


> something for nothing, thats why our bill goes up every year, people playing the system. bet you sit in the front pew every sunday too. sure your going to say it's not cheating but thats exactly what it is.


Are new customers getting something for nothing as well? They get HD free for life without even asking for it. We actually do have to give them something, autopay. If you give them a credit card, they take their money almost as soon as the bill comes out, so they get it up to three weeks or so earlier. And I think autopay requires paperless billing (I'm not sure as I was paperless before I went autopay). If so, they're also saving money by not sending out as many statements.

But it's not something for nothing when it's a valid promotion and you satisfy the requirements.


----------



## rkr0923 (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been paperless for years. Just went autopay recently because I didn't trust them. Do I call retention and fake threaten to leave if I don't get something for nothing....no. I shouldn't have to, I've been with D* for I'd say for 10yrs. When I first got D* they had HDNET, HDNET Movies and DiscoveryHD Theater, that was it for HD. I've bought out right no telling how many receivers to stay up to date with their so called new technology. Went from a single LNB dish to a 3 LNB dish and now to a 5 LNB dish, all with my own money. I pay $118 a month for very few HD channels and 3 DVR's 2 of which I own but yet I'm charged a lease for for them. They did give me Showtime free for a year inwhich I recorded maybe 5 shows to watch because of the usless junk they have. Why anyone would pay $10.00 a month is beyond me. I'm grandfathered in on my package which includes DNS. They disconnected my DNS one time and it took an act of congres to get them back on. That's why I never call them for anything. All the CSR's do is mess things up.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rkr0923 said:


> I pay $118 a month for very few HD channels and 3 DVR's 2 of which I own but yet I'm charged a lease for for them.


Just to clarify, you pay a mirroring fee for the receivers that you own. That is the fee to duplicate the programming on additional receivers in a household without having to suscribe to a full programming package for the additional receivers.

- Merg


----------



## kbohip (Nov 19, 2005)

rkr0923 said:


> something for nothing, thats why our bill goes up every year, people playing the system. bet you sit in the front pew every sunday too. sure your going to say it's not cheating but thats exactly what it is.


Lol, wow. I guess this is why the price of gas goes up every year too right?:sure: I'm sure you walk into a car dealership and never negotiate on the price either too. What absolute nonsense. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go call Directv and have the audacity to ask for a $10 HD credit on my bill every month!:eek2:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

kbohip said:


> Lol, wow. I guess this is why the price of gas goes up every year too right?:sure: I'm sure you walk into a car dealership and never negotiate on the price either too. What absolute nonsense. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go call Directv and have the audacity to ask for a $10 HD credit on my bill every month!:eek2:


Actually to me it's more like saying we shouldn't go into the store with a coupon or ask a store to honor their price match policy.


----------



## dcandmc (Sep 24, 2008)

rkr0923 said:


> Words...


You sound very unhappy with DirecTV. Maybe you should drop DirecTV and go with another provider.


----------



## ShinKen (Apr 11, 2007)

I was able to get this credit as well no problems since I was already enrolled in autopay.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Are new customers getting something for nothing as well? They get HD free for life without even asking for it. We actually do have to give them something, autopay. If you give them a credit card, they take their money almost as soon as the bill comes out, so they get it up to three weeks or so earlier. And I think autopay requires paperless billing (I'm not sure as I was paperless before I went autopay). If so, they're also saving money by not sending out as many statements.
> 
> But it's not something for nothing when it's a valid promotion and you satisfy the requirements.


New customers are required to stay on autopay to get their HD for free as well. Paperless billing isn't required to get that for free either(that is Dish Network)..
Working in new sales, I can tell you it is amazing how many people choose to not take the $10 credit for the HD free promo. It's pretty convienent since you still get the paper statements every month.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

rkr0923 said:


> something for nothing, thats why our bill goes up every year, people playing the system. bet you sit in the front pew every sunday too. sure your going to say it's not cheating but thats exactly what it is.


I don't sit in the front row at church, I sit in the second...but let me respond to your ridiculous comment. If it weren't for the awesome people on this board, I would be paying $10 a month for HD needlessly. It is an "OFFER" the company themselves came up with...no one here called and got it for nothing and had everybody else call. 
Get a life, dude, you're too dang serious.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

rkr0923 said:


> signed up for autopay about 2 months ago. didn't get crap in return.


If it helps you can think of it as keeping the rest of our bills lower! 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> I don't sit in the front row at church, I sit in the second...but let me respond to your ridiculous comment. If it weren't for the awesome people on this board, I would be paying $10 a month for HD needlessly. It is an "OFFER" the company themselves came up with...no one here called and got it for nothing and had everybody else call.
> Get a life, dude, you're too dang serious.


Exactly. In the experiences I've had with this offer, there was no CSR roulette involved. I called for the offer twice, one for my account, one for my parents. Both times the first CSR knew exactly what the offer was about, and transferred me to the right department. They took care of it with absolutely no hassle. If we were trying to get something for nothing, it wouldn't be this reliable. We wouldn't have to give them autopay.


----------



## latinkreationz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm currently bundled with Qwest and I was able to get the promo. I've been a customer for less than a year.


----------



## davidpo (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have auto bill pay,but I still get free HD.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

davidpo said:


> I don't have auto bill pay,but I still get free HD.


Does your DirecTV charges come through on another bill, like an AT&T bill? That counts oddly enough, even if that bill isn't on autopay.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

DirecTv is auditing accounts. Just got this Email:
Hello Dave,
Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
JUST A REMINDER
To continue to receive FREE HD Access, you simply need to maintain the following on your DIRECTV account during the 24-month offer period:
1. Auto Bill Pay
2. CHOICE™ or MÁS ULTRA™ and above package
3. At least one(1) HD Receiver and HD Access
Failure to maintain Auto Bill Pay will result in the loss of your Free HD Access credit of $10 per month on your account. If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please call DIRECTV at 1-800-531-5000 and a representative will be happy to assist you.

Options offered were:
1: Keep SELECT for $44.95 a month and add $10 for HD, 
2: Switch to CHOICE for $55.95 and get free HD. Sounds like a $1 difference to me...
3: Cancel altogether

Hmmm.


----------



## davidpo (Apr 6, 2006)

It's a seperate bill,sooner or later they will catch it,and I'll be paying for hd. i don't do auto bill pay on anything. That's what I loved about dish just signed up for free hd and no special hoops to jump thru. Oh well just 1.5 years to go and ill switch back.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

davidpo said:


> It's a seperate bill,sooner or later they will catch it,and I'll be paying for hd. i don't do auto bill pay on anything. That's what I loved about dish just signed up for free hd and no special hoops to jump thru. Oh well just 1.5 years to go and ill switch back.


Maybe you better check if you're on autopay or not getting free HD. According to Dish's "fine print" it states:

**FREE HD FOR LIFE - *$10/mo HD add-on fee waived for life of current account; requires 24-month agreement and continuous enrollment in AutoPay with Paperless Billing.* Valid with America's Top 120, America's Top 120 Plus, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, America's "Everything" Pak; DishLATINO Dos or DishLATINO Max. Channel selection will vary based on selected package. Offer expires 1/31/11.


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> DirecTv is auditing accounts. Just got this Email:
> Hello Dave,
> Thank you for being a DIRECTV customer. In addition to having the very best in entertainment, you will be receiving the HD experience you know and love FREE FOR 2 YEARS!
> JUST A REMINDER
> ...


I received the same e-mail and called DirecTV about it today. I was told because I am on a legacy package (Total Choice Plus with locals), I would have to change my package to a currently offered package to continue to be eligible for the free HD credit.

Based on the new rates which are going into effect next month, it looks like the closest current package in price is Choice Xtra ($64.99 for Total Choice Plus vs. $65.99 for Choice Xtra). Other than the extra $1, does anyone know if there are any significant differences between these two packages? It makes sense to me to go to a current package for $1 more if it results in me keeping the free HD $10 credit.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Camborita said:


> I received the same e-mail and called DirecTV about it today. I was told because I am on a legacy package (Total Choice Plus with locals), I would have to change my package to a currently offered package to continue to be eligible for the free HD credit.
> 
> Based on the new rates which are going into effect next month, it looks like the closest current package in price is Choice Xtra ($64.99 for Total Choice Plus vs. $65.99 for Choice Xtra). Other than the extra $1, does anyone know if there are any significant differences between these two packages? It makes sense to me to go to a current package for $1 more if it results in me keeping the free HD $10 credit.


There are no significant differences.


----------



## Neenahboy (Jan 14, 2007)

I have the Choice Xtra Plus DVR legacy package for $79.99, and I was prompted to switch when calling for the credit. If I'm not mistaken, the closest package is Choice Xtra at $63.99, plus the $10 HD fee and $7 DVR fee, for a total of $80.99, minus the $10 credit. Correct?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Neenahboy said:


> I have the Choice Xtra Plus DVR legacy package for $79.99, and I was prompted to switch when calling for the credit. If I'm not mistaken, the closest package is Choice Xtra at $63.99, plus the $10 HD fee and $7 DVR fee, for a total of $80.99, minus the $10 credit. Correct?


Correct, until the 2011 pricing kicks in soon. Then they are both $82.99.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I signed up for auto bill pay BUT I don't see any credit for HD Access. Do I have to call CSR and "ask" for it?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I signed up for auto bill pay BUT I don't see any credit for HD Access. Do I have to call CSR and "ask" for it?


 Yes


----------



## bgottschalk (Aug 30, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Exactly. In the experiences I've had with this offer, there was no CSR roulette involved. I called for the offer twice, one for my account, one for my parents. Both times the first CSR knew exactly what the offer was about, and transferred me to the right department. They took care of it with absolutely no hassle. If we were trying to get something for nothing, it wouldn't be this reliable. We wouldn't have to give them autopay.


Is there any special wording you used? I just called and asked and was told in no uncertain terms that it was only for new customers - and even if I was a new customer I wouldn't be eligible since I had other discounts.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

When you call, tell them that you are interested the 2 year HD Fee discount available to current customers with AutoPay. 

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bgottschalk said:


> Is there any special wording you used? I just called and asked and was told in no uncertain terms that it was only for new customers - and even if I was a new customer I wouldn't be eligible since I had other discounts.


No special wording, just said I wanted the free HD for two years. They knew exactly what I was talking about, though had to transfer me to a "specialist."

I did have to call back on my parents as they had gotten some sort of discount, and had to wait for the year mark which was a few weeks after the first call. Not sure what counts as a discount to make an account ineligible, I get $6 off every month because of my ISP but that wasn't an issue.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

FOr the most part they will not stack discounts. So if you already are getting some kind of programming discount, they may not offer you the 10 HD discount until that other discount expires.


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

You would be correct; I have been with D* since 1994, and have always used autopay to my credit card, and I am "still" paying for this I'm just about ready to move to E* after seeing my Brother in laws 722K; who knew an HD DVR could be so fast  And I really hate having to call and deal with retentions..


----------

